

Show HN: Alpha release of Write Daily, an app for "daily pages" and drafting - ianterrell

The research on skill development says it's practice, not talent. Creativity experts agree that you have to put the work in to get results. You have to write a million words before you find your voice. Focusing on quantity produces better results than focusing on quality.<p>To manage that process for writers, I'm creating Write Daily:  http://www.writedailyapp.com<p>It's in alpha currently, just freshly released. It's only been tested in Chrome on OS X, so I'm sure it will break in other browsers -- but if you have Chrome I'd love for you to give it a whirl.<p>It's built with Rails, jQuery, Underscore.js, and Backbone.js. It's my first more-Javascript-than-back-end-code project, so the JS is quite disorganized at the moment -- that aside, Backbone+Rails is a great combination.<p>I'd love any feedback on the idea or the execution to date, and would be happy to answer any questions.
======
ianterrell
Clickable: <http://www.writedailyapp.com>

